# Harold Van Doren aluminum streamlined bicycle 1930s at auction in Bennington, VT



## cbustapeck (Nov 13, 2020)

Auction link - at Heart Felt Antiques and Auction Service, in Bennington, Vermont, this Saturday.

I am in awe and lacking in words. Aluminum, streamlined frame, wheel discs, belt drive? Sign me up. 

I'd be interested to know how big this bike actually is. I'm guessing Stingray-ish sized? Help, hivemind, please! 

All photos below are from the auction listing, and credited to Heart Felt Antiques and Auction Service.


----------



## bike (Nov 13, 2020)

It is smaller -like a sidewalk bike-I have one packed away...


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 14, 2020)

Sold for $300 + 23% buyer's premium. Seems like a good buy. I saw one in a gallery in New York City in the late 1980's with a $2000 price tag on it.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 14, 2020)

Frame/seat configuration reminiscent of Elgin twin bar. Wonder which was first ?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 14, 2020)

bike said:


> It is smaller -like a sidewalk bike-I have one packed away...




I will marry you if you will me the bike.  I don't cook.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

An oddity for sure. I've seen some stupid prices asked for these things but just not my cup-o-tea. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 15, 2020)

Super cool for any tricycle collection or sidewalk collection!


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 16, 2020)

Had one years ago really small with no bearings had a hard line selling it for what I paid


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2020)

Only Sidewalk version I’ve seen
In aluminum  , surely 1 of a kind design .
Sleek ! Looks like it was modeled off old land speed cars of this era .
Solid Moon version wheels to cut airflow . 
Sold in the Skippy line .

very cool 
Mark


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2020)

Fantastic as a Wall Hanger.  Would be a project to get rid or minimize the corrosion and polish.  Just needs some deep aluminum fenders!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 25, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Only Sidewalk version I’ve seen
> In aluminum  , surely 1 of a kind design .
> Sleek ! Looks like it was modeled off old land speed cars of this era .
> Solid Moon version wheels to cut airflow .
> ...



Mark have you actually seen any literature on this bike in the skippy line?

Mike


----------

